# New fish named after Batman



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok............

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=1181


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Aw, Bats always gets the spot light! Why couldn't they have named it Mr. Myxztlplk? It is yellow after all and Superman's impish prankster is ALWAYS getting the shaft! I can't even find a pix of him and he doesn't even have an action figure, much less one that comes with arctic and aquatic abilities! It's not fair I tells ya!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Behold the new Batfish-Catfish!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, it is a good thing that guy wasn't into cell phones or it would have been the Motorola Fish. Hello Motofish.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Mister Moto-fish to you. ;-p


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok maybe I just don't have enough imagination, but to me that marking looks a lot more like the letter "m" than the bat signal. I guess I should just be glad the fish wasn't named for Ronald McDonald.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Mister Moto-fish to you. ;-p


No, Krough is Mr. Moto. LOL.


----------

